# Igga Igga Ooh



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

Help Me Now


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

huh???? I'm lost


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

what yu sayin' Willis????huhhh?? what????


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dipster, what are U TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry, i am loosing my mind..... ain't even SEEN a flathead in the year 2004 and the season is about over. i will rectify this problem next year but this year has been a waste. even contemplating making a trip to kat paradise. anyone out there want to help an old man out?


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

pardon me? Do ya really think so? I am about tired of this crap going on here. A little here and a little there, people think they can just dish it out and go on about their day? 

bill


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

at least you've been out trying!!!!!i havn't got a chance to fish for flatties yet THE ANTICIPATION IS FAR WORSE THAN GETTING OUT AND NOT CATCHING ANYTHING


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

COry if you & Travis want to give it shot lets go this afternoon!


----------

